# P5N32-E Supreme Fx (ADI 1988b) - Vista Driver Issues



## sd90 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, i just bought an Asus P5N32-E motherboard, that comes with the Supreme Fx ADI 1988b sound card. 

The issue at hand, is that all my audio seems to just be stereo, 2 channel sound; I have a 5.1 system, but only the front left and right function.

In the manual is says after installing the SoundMax drivers, i should have a tray icon where i can access the SoundMax control panel and adjust the volumes, set ups etc. However there is no tray icon. There is no icon in control panel, and none of the files located on my C: drive do anything in the way of a control utility. 

I've configured 5.1 surround using vista's sound management, but it didnt help.

Got the latest drivers from the website. (6.10.1.6110)

Anyone know how I can get my 5.1 working?


Details:
Asus P5N32-E Sli
Intel Core 2 Quad Q660 @ 2.52Ghz
Asus Silent Knight 2 CPU Cooler
EVGA 9800GTX SC
4x 1GB Geil Black Dragon 800mhz DDR2 RAM
EZCool 650W PSU
Hitachi 500GB HDD 
Antec 900 Case


Running Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 32-Bit, All latest Drivers Installed!


Thanks in advance


----------

